
Apple releases security update that removes MacDefender - ssclafani
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/05/31/apple-releases-security-update-that-removes-macdefender/
======
smackfu
It seems a bit like whack-a-mole, given how quickly new versions of malware
and trojans are rolled out.

~~~
dchest
"and if you’re on OS X 10.6.7 it will update the definitions on a daily basis
to catch new variants". Right there, in the linked article.

See <http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4657> for details.

Here are the definitions:
[http://configuration.apple.com/configurations/macosx/xprotec...](http://configuration.apple.com/configurations/macosx/xprotect/1/clientConfiguration.plist)

~~~
smackfu
Right, so just hope Apple gets a copy of the malware before you do.

~~~
ugh
Given the current scope of the problem, this is an appropriate solution.

------
passingbyhi
I am on OSX and a few months ago I installed Sophos which is free for Mac
(Personal use). I installed it specifically because (a) it was quiet. Set it
and forget it. (b) it didn't take up many resource - Activity Monitor is
showing 15MB RAM and 0.0 CPU usage) and third it was free.

I know Sophos from Windows - it is good software. ($45 bucks for Windows)

Grab it for Mac: [http://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-
antiv...](http://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-antivirus-
for-mac-home-edition.aspx)

Sorry - I realize this looks like spam. I don't have a HN account and this is
my first post. I assure you, in light of the malware conversation, I felt this
was a good post to share as most Mac user (like me) don't have and don't need
anti-virus software, but Sophos was a good option for me.

~~~
46Bit
The thing to bear in mind is that a lot of 'Mac Antivirus' software has
overwhelmingly consisted of signatures to stop you passing on Windows malware,
rather than necessarily much that will protect your system.

EDIT: Just to be clear, I'm not saying this was necessarily negligent. I'm
saying that time will tell how good any of these packages really are -
assuming of course that Mac starts to get real malware rather than what I'll
call trickware. That prediction has come and gone with little to show for it
in the past, but it may not last.

